# [WOIN] Minimun Dice Pool



## m3nt0ras (May 23, 2017)

Hello, is there a minimun dice pool after penalties? for example if i have an attribute of 1d6, a skill of 1d6 and i use improvised equipment i get 1d6 + 1d6 - 2d6 = 0d6, that  means i cant even roll for the easiest check? 

thank you!


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2017)

1d6 would be the minimum (as 0d6 means you're unable to act at all). It would be a very unfortunate set of circumstances that had you rolling that though! An attribute of 1d6? That's the stats of a hamster trying to pick a lock with a coat hanger.  You _start_ with 2d6 in most stats before you take any careers or race bonuses or anything. 

A bit of LUC would help in that situation.


----------



## m3nt0ras (May 23, 2017)

Morrus said:


> 1d6 would be the minimum (as 0d6 means you're unable to act at all). It would be a very unfortunate set of circumstances that had you rolling that though! An attribute of 1d6? That's the stats of a hamster trying to pick a lock with a coat hanger.  You _start_ with 2d6 in most stats before you take any careers or race bonuses or anything.
> 
> A bit of LUC would help in that situation.





Thank you for your swift response 

I mostly think it could  into play as a result of Magical Inflictions, complications etc. bringing someone to zero or negative dice pools, what about them? do they default to 1d6 before adding dice from LUC or i add LUC dice to negative/zero until i  overcome them?


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure I follow, but you can't have a negative dice pool. -2d6 STR would be... antigravity? I'm not even sure what it would mean! 

So you can't reduce it to a negative number. You can technically have a 0d6 dice pool, but at that point you're essentially inanimate. 0d6 STR means you can't even move; 0d6 INT means you have complete sensory deprivation; 0d6 LOG means you're pretty much brain dead (even if only temporarily).


----------



## m3nt0ras (May 23, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I'm not 100% sure I follow, but you can't have a negative dice pool. -2d6 STR would be... antigravity? I'm not even sure what it would mean!
> 
> So you can't reduce it to a negative number. You can technically have a 0d6 dice pool, but at that point you're essentially inanimate. 0d6 STR means you can't even move; 0d6 INT means you have complete sensory deprivation; 0d6 LOG means you're pretty much brain dead (even if only temporarily).




For example if due to complications/poor equipment etc. my dice pool comes to be -2d6 total, do i add my LUC dice to -2d6 or to the 1d6(minimum dice pool comes into effect before adding the LUC dice)


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2017)

m3nt0ras said:


> For example if due to complications/poor equipment etc. my dice pool comes to be -2d6 total, do i add my LUC dice to -2d6 or to the 1d6(minimum dice pool comes into effect before adding the LUC dice)




Oh, I see.

So you'd apply the minimum dice pool (0d6) at the same time you'd cap the maximum dice pool in the process. So follow the same process, and where it says to cap it, that's where the mimimim cap applies too.

So form your dice pool (att + skill + equip) _then_ cap it (min and max) _then_ apply the LUC.


----------



## m3nt0ras (May 24, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> So you'd apply the minimum dice pool (0d6) at the same time you'd cap the maximum dice pool in the process. So follow the same process, and where it says to cap it, that's where the mimimim cap applies too.
> 
> So form your dice pool (att + skill + equip) _then_ cap it (min and max) _then_ apply the LUC.




IMHO this should make it into the book, there is always out of game fighting about boundary conditions


----------

